# King Of The Road!



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is a link.

Click for Big Ram info

Looks like a mini semi truck.. 
Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ooooh! That one gave me shivers!

I love that truck


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That sure is sweet looking









Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Has a 23" flat screen in the raised roof area for the backseat passengers too.. A six speed manual with selectable overdrive in each gear..

Being its based on the Mega, the bed is short.. Its only downfall... Course if it were longer, you'd be driving a Limo..

Carey


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now that's Dodge that even I would own....

Tim


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

All I can say is WOW, Might be a little overkill for a 23RS but sure would get a lot of attention at the campground









I'm afraid to ask the price, but sure it is out of my price range


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....one word.......N-I-C-E.........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> .....one word.......N-I-C-E.........


Hey Gordon and Tricia...did I miss the post on the Pix of your NEW TRUCK???????


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

that beast is awesome!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I found it! look! it's a Cow Killer....
http://www.whatsthatbug.com/velvet_ants.html


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I found it! look! it's a Cow Killer....
> http://www.whatsthatbug.com/velvet_ants.html


Uh, wrong thread.









Mark


----------



## LordMuut (Jul 30, 2006)

Gee, thanks......now I have to wipe all of the drool off my keyboard!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They are cool Carey.....

I saw the info over on Cumminsforum last week.

For some reason they were all bashing how it looks......I think its awesome.

Steve


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

This is cool -they have cherry picked the modifications very well. Especially like the use of the Gear Vendors Overdrive to split the gears.

Map Guy


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now that's Dodge that even I would own....
> 
> Tim


 But Tim...It's still a Dodge.....


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

All that, and even it uses a prodigy brake controller......


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I found it! look! it's a Cow Killer....
> http://www.whatsthatbug.com/velvet_ants.html


Hmm Not nice calling the new Dodge a cow killer, gee it wasn't the trucks fault, man stupid cow anyway


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I found it! look! it's a Cow Killer....
> http://www.whatsthatbug.com/velvet_ants.html


Hmm Not nice calling the new Dodge a cow killer, gee it wasn't the trucks fault, man stupid cow anyway








[/quote]
oh mannnnnnnnnnnnn!







I couldn't figure out why my post wasn't on the other thread!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Here is a link.
> 
> Click for Big Ram info
> 
> ...


Way cool!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now that's Dodge that even I would own....
> Tim


Yep. Me too. That's one sweet TV. I especially like split-shifting all those gear ratios. It's a real machine.

Bill


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

If you want to see a real truck, check out the Ford 650's, now that's impressive (except maybe the price)

Steve


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

The true king of the road, and my ultimate dream TV, The International Harvester. 
Anyone have 100,000.00 plus they can loan me ??


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

LordMuut said:


> The true king of the road, and my ultimate dream TV, The International Harvester.
> Anyone have 100,000.00 plus they can loan me ??


Uh, Dave,
with the price of gas?? Someone would have to loan you another $1,000 to get it home, probably!!








Darlene


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

sgalady said:


> The true king of the road, and my ultimate dream TV, The International Harvester.
> Anyone have 100,000.00 plus they can loan me ??


Uh, Dave,
with the price of gas?? Someone would have to loan you another $1,000 to get it home, probably!!








Darlene








[/quote]

how true ...how true.. but if you can afford one, chances are the price of fuel is a non-issue


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Scooter said:


> The true king of the road, and my ultimate dream TV, The International Harvester.
> Anyone have 100,000.00 plus they can loan me ??


Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about!!
















Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

How about just skipping the TV/TT and going with this--









This is the new RV-TV super RV they use to do the show.

Steve


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now that's Dodge that even I would own....
> 
> Tim


Now, now Tim. Let's not get too crazy here.

Randy


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> How about just skipping the TV/TT and going with this--
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Steve,
Did you do that on purpose with the pictures...horse drawn buggy, your rig. then the Super RV. Quite a contrast!!!
david


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't know, I kinda like this one here.....










It's even the same color.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh gawd pleaseeeeeeee delete that picture before Chuck sees it!!


----------

